

Show HN: tiling windows for MacOSX in less then 200 lines of code - jackdoe
https://github.com/jackdoe/butter

======
frou_dh
Nice work. One thing I think is very beneficial for this type of window
management is being able to set a custom horizontal split, i.e. something
other than 50/50%. Then you can have a "major/minor" approach, where you put
things that need to be wide, like web browsers, in one side, and things that
are still usable narrow in what remains.

